# Money And Controlling Spending



## Karan vir singh (Nov 18, 2011)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa , waheguru ji  ke fateh

I am spending a lot really alot it`s not that i am rich i would collect money from long time and would even sellmy stuff to get new stuff that i like for ex:- i sold my PS, old cell phone , pendriveto buy swissknife cybertool 41 
i cannot control my self for doing these kind of things 
do you people suffer like this


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Money*

My mom dad usually buy me clothes on birthday. And every 2-3 years I buy a pair of jeans which I almost end up wearing everyday. This time we went to Levis Red tab jeans. They are inexplicably high priced jeans. I didn't like any and while I was leaving, mom dad were insistent, so I picked up a random pair. Those were freaking 4500/- rupees! I was shocked and dad said you have bought them now it's ok. I felt really sad afterwards, as it could mean 2 courses of meal for a 100 people. I don't even like wearing them, but I do just for a sense of now wasting what I have already bought. I hope I am more careful next time.


----------



## ksandhu83 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Money*

We can't control ourself in spending money and buying new stuff as we are badly attached to wordly things that is Maya. Our mind always run behind wordly things. But we don't want to be manmukh ( those who follows their mind) we need to be Gurmukh ( follow guru ji's teaching while ignoring mind thoughts). be strong and come out of this mind games with the grace of waheguru simran.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Money*

Karanji, 

Yes, most people have suffered from the desire to 'buy' happiness. In the world we live in, the media tells us constantly that if we are unhappy, we can simply buy it, or buy something to lose ourselves in. The trouble is, you can end up chasing the dragon. In drug culture, chasing the dragon is the pursuit of the ultimate high by indulging in larger and larger quanitities of narcotics, but the reality is, the more you indulge in, the further away the dragon flies. 

If you use such roads to get happiness, drugs, spending money, losing yourself in fantasy, you will always be behind the dragon, because the dragon is your false happiness, better to accept that you may like certain things, but firstly do not develop an attatchment to them, and secondly know that to be happy, is not that hard, you need somewhere to live, decent health, a purpose for living, be it work, or study, and love for those around you, and of course, to be loved too. If on top of that you are lucky to have faith in something bigger than you, Ek Onkar, then you are on the road to a happy, content life, with the ability to develop means to deal with most of the problems that life will throw at you, and it will throw problems at you, thats what life does, but one must try and be as best prepared for it as possible, 

You sound young my friend, be happy that you are asking such questions, be happy that you want something more than others, you are taking some big steps, and I can sense a change in your lifestyle through the questions you are asking, 

You have no need to be a slave to these things when you can be a King, a Lion, be a slave to your Guru, and you will own everything that is worth owning

good luck


----------

